# This is Woolsey



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

That I bought from Mrs. Homesteader. Thank you so much Marci, for this lovely wool. It is the most splendid silver grey color after it's been washed. This is also the first fleece I have cleaned, washed & carded into rovings. So excited. 
Here is the fleece, ready for more cleaning.









It took several hours to thoroughly clean out the vm, but soooo, worth it.


















Into the hot wash water it goes.










Such a color. Just wonderful.










And the rolls ready for spinning.









This is so much fun. When the wool sinks into the water, it feels much the same as when you put cotton candy in your mouth and it just melts away.
God bless,
jd


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yeah. Lovely stuff, Marci's wool is!

Have fun.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Somehow I missed this thread yesterday. Well done JD and I think your cotton candy analogy is perfect. You can see why this is so addicting.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

So, let me get this straight......

Washing wool that is already pretty clean like that-- you just immerse in in hot water (how hot can you go ?) and a little gentle soap, such as shampoo..... then drain and rinse in more hot without agitating, whatsoever ? One wash, one rinse ?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep. If the wool isn't super greasy, that's all you need. 

Sometimes I don't even rinse it, if I only used a little soap and it came out not feeling too bad, especially if it is a fleece that could felt easily - I just washed a merino that was sticky but not too thick with grease ... one wash with shampoo in the water. It's drying now, but I don't think it needs anything else. Of course I'll wash it after it's spun, but it's clean enough to spin now.

Most of my Icelandic fleeces only need one wash and rinse, the Down sheep usually need a couple of rounds. 

Or FSM.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

jd4020 said:


> That I bought from Mrs. Homesteader. Thank you so much Marci, for this lovely wool. It is the most splendid silver grey color after it's been washed. This is also the first fleece I have cleaned, washed & carded into rovings. So excited.
> Here is the fleece, ready for more cleaning.
> 
> 
> ...


How lovely. It reminded me of this beautiful Sripture from Isaiah 1:18

"Come now, and let us reason together, said the LORD: though your sins be as scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they be red like crimson, they shall be as wool."


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am glad you are pleased with it!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Yep. If the wool isn't super greasy, that's all you need.
> 
> Sometimes I don't even rinse it, if I only used a little soap and it came out not feeling too bad, especially if it is a fleece that could felt easily - I just washed a merino that was sticky but not too thick with grease ... one wash with shampoo in the water. It's drying now, but I don't think it needs anything else. Of course I'll wash it after it's spun, but it's clean enough to spin now.
> 
> ...


What if it _is_ super greasy ? 
How hot is too hot for washing fleeces ?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR you can go pretty hot, as long as your wash water and rinse water are the same temps you should be alright. No agitation at all though, that's the big no no.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have read over and over that you want to stay below boiling, but it is commonly advised to use 200* water on the down fleeces.
The thing is to not shock the wool by changing temps quick. Ddnt go plunging it from hot to cold water.

It just takes as long as it takes. The amount of fleece in the container, the amount and temperature of the water, how much and what kind of soap.
All those things affect how clean your wool will get and how fast.

It is a lot like washing laundry in the machine. Sure you can cram the washer full of jeans, but they dont get very clean that way.
Same for wool.
I could stuff a whole fleece in a 5 gallon bucket, but it wont rinse the lanolin out very easily.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Now we're getting somewhere. 

I thought I had done a bang up dandy job washing one of my fleeces..... suint bath for a couple weeks, then multiple rinsings, then a couple fairly warm and soapy--but not hot, and not super soapy "baths" to finish and then warm rinses.

The wool felt and smelled very nice to me.

Then Jdog and I were hand and drum carding, and sure enough, there was still ample evidence of lanolin in the wool. She took a large batt home with her and spun it, then washed it her way, and, wow....that is one nice skein. 
Much softer and now it smells like girl soap. :indif:

I can see how the boiling would be a no-no. There may be enough motion in boiling water to felt. My Wendy did a bit of wool felting, back in the day, so I know the process and what to expect there. That 180-200 degree window is what I'd not come across before. Quickest, and, perchance, easiest path to the nicest wool is the goal, you know. :thumb:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

MAN do I have some GREAT ideas for a FR style wool washing device. Iâm not telling ALL the details, because I'm making one myself, BUT, think three bathtubs sittin over hot coals with spring water to fill um up! Oh, and forget the girly soap, I'm movin on to the homemade unscented kind, made from a little wood ash and lard! :rock:


Oh, and now that I know a LOT more about setting a ply, you may want to rewash that skein and WACKit a bit! :doh: SORRY :ashamed: it's proly a tad UNBALANCED! :happy2:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Who said _UNBALANCED_ is a bad thing ? 

I mean, we could get philosophical, here.

If it weren't for the unbalance in the universe, energy would simply cease to flow. :shrug:

ETA....

Oh ! OH !......and waterpower/supply..... I've been spending a lot of time on the dozer, lately. :thumb:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> Then Jdog and I were hand and drum carding, and sure enough, there was still ample evidence of lanolin in the wool.


Do I dare to ask how much lanolin is on the drums of my carder?? :croc:

Jillian, be careful using lard & potash soap to clean the wool. It is usually too high a pH and can damage the wool or it will be too greasy and won't get the wool clean. I prefer using shampoo to wash my wool.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Do I dare to ask how much lanolin is on the drums of my carder?? :croc:


:huh:

Don't ask......don't tell.

Let's just say......you'll _never_ have to lubricate it, _ever again_. :run:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

hmmmm. I'm not worried about the lubrication part of it ... I'm worried about carding clean wool on a greasy drum. Not a good thing and those drums aren't cheap

Please, please, please tell me the drum isn't ruined with a lot of lanolin!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I second Cyndi's warning about using homemade soap. Beside the Ph thing it will also leave some soap scum. Shampoo is always a good inexpensive alternative. Even cheaper is Orvus soap, I found mine at Tractor Supply store.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, what did people use before they had shampoo/soap factories? 
Won't just a few chemistry titration procedures result in a perfect ph every time?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You know when you were growing up and had a little brother that liked to tease the snot out of you so much that you just wanted to push him down and sit on him???

Okay ... I'm going to need some help. Tim isn't that big, but he's strong and wirey. I figure if someone puts a knee height object behind him, I can give him a push that might land him on the ground so I can sit on him.

GAM, sorry, it can't be you. If you get behind him he'll probably suspect something is up. Stay in front of him and distract him, maybe with Cranky Sal, and keep the video camera handy.

Everyone is welcome to sit on him when we get him down.


Dang little brothers anyway!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyndi, you put yourself at a distinct disadvantage by alerting him to a future ambush?
That is not how it is done. :nono:
Now you are gonna have to wait a looong time for him to drop his guard.

You best just leave me out of it.
These things have a way of escalating and I need all the friends I can find!

:hugs:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:trollface









I've been wanting to use that guy. This looked like the perfect opportunity.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

GAM, you must have had nice brothers. Mine would weigh the fun of the teasing against the consequences of getting pushed down and sat on and feel it was worth it. They always knew what was coming but did it anyway.
:catfight:

Besides, all one has to do is get him talking about his compost piles and his eyes glaze over. He can't help it, even being forewarned. :heh:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh? See, in my particular situation younger siblings never had much chance. :shrug:
Sorry. (not really, LOL)

The way it works is that if you dish out some compost then you better be ready to take on an even fresher load.

Do you really think I am going to bring Cranky Sal into your little tiff?
Nuh-uh. I save my meanest pokes and teases for pm's. 

You better shush or mom will hear you!!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

WHAT ? :hrm: Cranky Sal could use a GOOD lubricating, don't ya think, GAM? :icecream:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mom? Me? Heck I was a middle child and got tortured from both sides so I have clear bully tendencies. I'm far more of an instigator than actually getting in there. That way I can see my ideas in action and not get in trouble for it  I could easily get FR talking about compost, I've been trying to think of how to do a city compost pile in this year. I may have scoped out an area for a mini garden.

I'm all in favor payback/karma, especially where fiber tools are concerned.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh yeah ?

What if said fiber tools come back in premium condition ?
Does that mean free fleeces (pre-skirted, of course) for everyone ? :bouncy:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I had 2 older brothers and 2 younger brothers. I would have given you my older brothers for free.... maybe even paid you to take them. My little brothers were my babies. I would put a big hurt on you if you even looked at them wrong.  No sisters though..... That is where most of y'all come in.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> What if said fiber tools come back in premium condition ?


It only confirms that you thought the teasing was worth the consequence. :bash:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*hangs head......kicks toe in dirt*

I was raised a poor, eldest child.

I was rudely deprived the opportunity to regularly drive an older sister to the brink of trollness. Therefore, at this late stage of my life, the end always justifies the means.

*bows deeply*


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

:clap: :clap:

Well played, FR, well played.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I have 2 brothers and 5 sisters....I'm number 4 in the lineup. Little brothers can be a major pain in the rear end. Thing is....they NEVER grow out of it!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, I'm the youngest in my family, and I'm just the sweetest thing! I have no idea what all y'all are saying about younger siblings. My poor brother never had to put up with me following him and his friends around, discovering their fort, and the things inside , and telling Mom all about it! :lonergr:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

FWIW, I frequently had to tie one particular sibling (who followed me everywhere) to a tree in the woods, just so I could have a day of solitude, once in a while.
I just bet Debi would have found herself so bound and staring off into the forest after me on frequent occasion. :indif:
ETA..... and....I once held my little sister out the upstairs window, upside down, just _FOR_ "telling mom about it". :grin:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well as the baby of one family and the middle child of another/same family (my mother married twice) I got it from all directions.

FR your story about you sibling being tied t the tree brought back memories of my older brother and sister burying me in the sand up to my armpit. They then told me there was a crab at the bottom of the hole as they ran away  is it any wonder I'm a bit strange :teehee:

That and my older brother (6'3") walking past you in the hallway then grabbing you and stuffing your face into his really stinky armpit :Bawling: He was quite the charming teen and loving older brother.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, MW. That's really cool. I had no idea you were one of _us_. 

The crab was great, but the armpit....... just.....wow. :bow:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea, my brother was also a wrestler. He was 10 yrs my senior. His nick name was spider because he would spread Eagle on top of his opponent and they couldn't get him off because of the leverage thing. So he used me as a wrestling dummy. I have to say that knowing how to get someone off me came in real handy once upon a time in my life  Yea, I could launch a man a good distance.

Of course FR there was no crab because then they would have really gotten into trouble. Did I mention they did this as the tide was coming in? This was at the ocean. They stranded me on a rock when the tide was low and starting to coming in. Yep, love my family  I have lots of tales to tell.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, don't stop now!

Have we hijacked this thread yet ? :huh:


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol
Ya'll are great! 
I'm the oldest of five and was always in trouble for taking matters into my own hands when the youngins were always pushing my buttons, but they hardly ever got into trouble. None of us tried to do each other in, but there were a lot of narrow escapes over the years. It's a wonder we made to adulthood. 
My dh is the youngest of 4 with three older sisters. He claims he was the perfect child.
And he likes to mention it within earshot of his sisters.  All in good fun.
jd


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Had to bump this thread! Loving the stories!!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

OHHHHH, childhood stories, I can do that! There were 5 of us kids, pretty much turned loose on the farm. The brothers were mean. I was not the youngest, but the smallest, so I'd climb a persimmon tree and throw green persimmons at them. They couldn't get me because I could climb higher in the smaller limbs than they. Even better when the persimmons were ripe. Oh, they hated that. Paybacks are messy, boys!


----------

